# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DJ-X7E

## SVd2004

Alinco DJ-X7E.
     WFM.
 ,  100,    95.700     50 95.750
    101.750,  107.750    .
 0.1-1300,  WFM 2  . (243.95, 10.7)
    .
 ,    .
  MB15F07SL.
,   .

----------


## SVd2004

(  "")    824.000~849.995   869.000~894.995.
      .
    ?

----------


## SVd2004

> 


 .




> 


 .

*  6 ():*

    .

----------

